

Forget Net Neutrality, ISPs To Serve Up “Address Not Found”  - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/15/forget-net-neutrality-isps-to-serve-up-address-not-found/

======
MaysonL
In Vernor Vinge's novel _A Deepness in the Sky_ , there is a line (which
Google can't seem to find) something like this: "Any ubiquitous network on
which local nodes are compelled to run government code inevitably devolves
into tyranny." It sounds like a very dangerous slippery slope to start down.

~~~
lyesit
Is this the passage that you were referring to?
[http://books.google.com/books?id=-t2y0JJ1ZYQC&dq=A+Deepn...](http://books.google.com/books?id=-t2y0JJ1ZYQC&dq=A+Deepness+in+the+Sky&pg=PP1&ots=2Mt77h7E8k&sig=IAFh3D4-8NLrtgxOamiw-
mML_lk&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPA108,M1)

------
mindslight
Why the future tense? This is already in place!

[http://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2008/2008101521160...](http://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2008/20081015211606:ED4B0910-9B1F-11DD-
AC3F-8097AF3B1AF4/)

We need to switch the global namespace from being 'human meaningful' to
'secure' (on Zooko's triangle) and then use something like Petnames to provide
human meaningful names to end users.

------
iigs
_There are a lot of bad things on the Internet: spam, child porn, malware,
phishing and so on._

You know, I'm actually quite fine with the government not getting involved
with my spam, malware, and phishing problems. I don't really want to get into
the Child Porn witch hunt, but pretty much everyone is capable of self
regulating there, too.

Pretty soon we're going to need things like Tor just to get a clean end-end IP
connections between hosts.

We need to strengthen our crypto laws _now_ before lawmakers realize that in
order to continue their self-given rights to continue nannying they need short
keys and escrow.

------
mattmaroon
OpenDNS ftw?

------
nazgulnarsil
goodbye internet. we hardly knew ye.

